# Help needed rooting a LG Revolution



## ToddB (Dec 3, 2011)

Hello-

I am new to this forum and actually the mobile apps side of life. Actually just got my first "smart" phone this past week as I got a free upgrade from Verizion. I am PC /software saavy and the first thing I noticed is all of the junk "bloatware" loaded on my LG Revolution with no way to uninstall. SO doing a little checking on the net I have determined that I can "root" my phone of this garbage. Can someone point me to a link and/or article as to how one goes about doing this.

Just a side note I went into my Verizion store and complained about all the crap that is loaded on my new "smart" phone and told their "technician" I wanted it removed. He said it wasnt possible. I asked him how I would go about rooting this cr*p off my phone and you would have thought I was holding up the place by the look on his face.

Thanks for any assistance you could be!


----------

